# Nascondere fuori inquadratura



## lincorreggibile

Bonjour tout le monde,

devo descrivere il comportamento di un personaggio che, in un film d'animazione, cerca più volte di nascondere un martello fuori dall'inquadratura ma fallisce ogni volta. Vorrei usare un tono un po' ironico.

Qualcosa come:

Tu guarda chi cerca (di nuovo) di nascondere il suo martello fuori dall'inquadratura!

Oppure

Ed ecco di nuovo Caio che cerca di nascondere il martello fuori dall'inquadratura.

Il mio miserabile tentativo:

Tiens, voilà Monsieur Untel qui ssaie de cacher son marteau hors du cadre / hors-cadre/ hors-champ.

Tiens, voilà une fois de plus Monsieur Untel qui essaie de sortir son marteau du cadre/champ.

Grazie


----------



## Aliph

Moi je dirais: Voilà Monsieur Untel qui cherche de cacher son marteau hors du cadre.


----------



## lincorreggibile

Aliph said:


> Moi je dirais: Voilà Monsieur Untel qui cherche de cacher son marteau hors du cadre.




Grazie, ma se si sceglie di usare "chercher" non dovrebbe seguire "à" invece di "de"?


----------



## matoupaschat

lincorreggibile said:


> Grazie, ma se si sceglie di usare "chercher" non dovrebbe seguire "à" invece di "de"?


Exact !


----------



## Aliph

Oups! Je me suis trompée. Vous avez raison. Je vais chercher à eviter ce type d’erreurs et essayer de faire mieux la prochaine fois!


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum, lincorreggibile 


lincorreggibile said:


> Tiens, voilà Monsieur Untel qui essaie de cacher son marteau hors du cadre / hors-cadre/ hors-champ.
> 
> Tiens, voilà une fois de plus Monsieur Untel qui essaie de sortir son marteau du cadre/champ.


En fait, tes propositions sont bonnes  
Pour traduire "di nuovo", tu peux dire "revoilà" et/ou "encore" (plus court que "une fois de plus")
*> Tiens, revoilà Monsieur Untel qui essaie (encore) de cacher son marteau hors du cadre / hors-cadre / hors-champ.
> Tiens, revoilà Monsieur Untel qui cherche (encore) à cacher son marteau hors du cadre / hors-cadre / hors-champ.*


----------

